# We Must Create Military To Murder Babies And Skin White People



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is the jerkoff that Holder refused to prosecute for voter intimidation and the reason why you should be stocking up on ammo, this is going to get ugly.

*New Black Panther: We Must Create Military To Murder Babies And Skin White People*


*New Black Panther: We Must Create Military To Murder Babies And Skin White People*

Email
National Field Marshal for the New Black Panthers King Samir Shabazz who was caught on video tape allegedly intimidating voters in Philadelphia in 08 is now in charge of the New Black Panthers plan to create inner city militaries that would go into nurseries and kill white babies and murder white people n the street

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...-Go-Into-Their-Houses-Skin-White-People-Alive


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

...throwing bombs into nurseries to kill everything white? 

I don't want to shoot this guy, I want to rip his throat out with my bare hands.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

How about a trip to Guantanamo for this animal? Sure sounds like terrorism to me.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...throwing bombs into nurseries to kill everything white?
> 
> I don't want to shoot this guy, I want to rip his throat out with my bare hands.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Where's Jesse and Sharpton now? Where's The AG and Obama?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Where's Jesse and Sharpton now? Where's The AG and Obama?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the same dope I posted about with the accidental discharge at an event, hopefully he's staring into the barrel next time. Clearly, the best part of this mental midget rolled down his mothers butt crack.
You can bet your ass that if the KKK was making specific threats of domestic terrorism and siting specific locations in NJ, like this idiot has, Holder would be sending his boys for them.
http://masscops.com/threads/black-panthers.76468/page-2#post-683151


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

bring it on asshole!


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

He's not worth the swet on my balls. I'm sure he wouldn't be the first one through the door but i'd be willing to wait for the shot!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

What this cocksucker doesn't realize is that affirmative action laws are going to force him to allow white people into his 'military', not to mention no more DADT.

Just a few more tweaks to my EDC piece, and it's going to be GTG.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Once a few of their "soldiers" get plugged by the police and/or armed citizens, this won't seem like such a great idea anymore.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

No ones race is going to help if they strat killing babies!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

If the babies are conservative, then it's cool cuz they are only future oppressors


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that's funny. didn't hear anything about this on the news.

how strange............................................


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Are we sure this guys name isn't Tyrone Green?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Are we sure this guys name isn't Tyrone Green?


http://www.hark.com/clips/dfjclgwzqb-images-by-tyrone-green


----------



## Rights4Cops (Jul 6, 2012)

Wonder what Jamarhl Crawford the "leader of the New Black Panther" chapter of Boston would say to this? But no he's a "Community Activist" These people are the real racists. But once again if you're white, discrimination doesn't exist. Yet, these people claim they're all about peace and tolerance.. which means they are the exact opposite. Who are these people fooling?! This is just sick


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The current POTUS was raised on a healthy diet of this stuff, Frank Marshall Davis, Derrick Bell, Bill Ayers, Van Jones.......and the lame stream media coverd it all up and NOW they want to vett Romney....what a fuckin joke.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Moving targets make for accuracy. Go for it motherfuckers


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> http://www.hark.com/clips/dfjclgwzqb-images-by-tyrone-green


 I was hoping you or 26 could come up with some video of the panthers new national anthem, "Kill The White People" written and performed by aforementioned Mr. Green.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> I was hoping you or 26 could come up with some video of the panthers new national anthem, "Kill The White People" written and performed by aforementioned Mr. Green.


----------

